# My test e  powderlooks like deca??? Raw mixup??



## Jae16 (Feb 25, 2016)

One of my powders of test e looks like this... Yet the rest is white powder. This one like hardened and only some white powder is at the tip. Not sure if my supplier sent me deca by human error...


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 25, 2016)

Is it yellow ?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 25, 2016)

How many grams is that? and upload a pic of the other white powder bags. IDk but curious.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2016)

Pretty sure test e has a lower melting point. If you warm that it should turn to goo.  See if someone else chimes in before doing anything though.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 25, 2016)

Contact your supplier with your concerns, start there.....Or u can do what POB mentioned, find the melting point.......


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 26, 2016)

I would check melting point first as well.  At room temp, Test E should be a pasty like substance.  Get some latex gloves and rub a little between your fingers.  Should start getting gooey.  If you check the melting point in the oven, don't go off of your ovens thermometer, as they are generally garbage for accuracy.  Buy a better one.  Even with better thermometers, however, it can be hard to get an accurate reading in an oven based on how an oven works.


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 26, 2016)

Test e and deca have a very different distinctive smell. Yeah I know, don't want to hear the bro science comments but they do...


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 26, 2016)

Roidtest test kits will check powders but the test will cost more than you payed for the powders lol...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

Bigwhite said:


> Roidtest test kits will check powders but the test will cost more than you payed for the powders lol...



And is all subject to error, misinterpretation of the results, and gives only a presumptive answer.


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 26, 2016)

Save yourself a headache and get a test done for legitimacy. Melting points won't do shit with both... Test E melts at 89.6-96.8 F and smells like dirty socks and deca melts around 86-95F so it's worthless to do the melting point.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks infantry87, I couldn't remember nor did I care to look up melting point for deca.  11b has nothing on 0311 just fyi.


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 26, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Thanks infantry87, I couldn't remember nor did I care to look up melting point for deca.  *11b has nothing on 0311 just fyi*.



Blasphemy... They way I look at it, both of us are bullet magnets, have a gang of dead baby jokes and are equally sadistic. Gotta be a little mental to do the shit grunts and infantry do and enjoy it.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 27, 2016)

try leading them 

what does a baby in a microwave look like?


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 27, 2016)

And the answer is





























































I don't know, I close my eyes while masturbating


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 27, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> And the answer is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you put a baby in a blender head first? To see its toes curl


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 27, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> try leading them
> 
> what does a baby in a microwave look like?



Yea man I was a sqd ldr my last 2 yrs.


----------



## eddie (Mar 24, 2016)

Bigwhite said:


> Test e and deca have a very different distinctive smell. Yeah I know, don't want to hear the bro science comments but they do...



i agree with u.... it will smell the same if it's the same sh*t


----------



## Black Beard (Jul 4, 2016)

Test E should be a white powder. Smells like pine/musk. It can be waxy and will turn solid at cooler room temperatures. It should not be that color. I don't know what you got, you could brew it and LABMAX to see what you get. Hopefully it's still an androgen that you can use and not freeze-dried piss.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2016)

Black Beard said:


> Test E should be a white powder. SMELLS LIKE PINE/MUSK. It can be waxy and will turn solid at cooler room temperatures. It should not be that color. I don't know what you got, you could brew it and labmax to see what you get. Hopefully it's still an androgen that you can use and not freeze-dried piss.



just like my balls


----------



## Black Beard (Jul 5, 2016)

^__^



lol


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

looks like it's cut more than it should be with a yellow filler. Testerterone testing kits are expensive but can be made with some ingenuity and research.


----------



## Bicepticon (Oct 2, 2016)

I have converted 3 year old TestE powder. It did have a yellowish look to it.


----------



## Maijah (Oct 2, 2016)

It's brown sugar bro


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bigwhite said:


> Test e and deca have a very different distinctive smell. Yeah I know, don't want to hear the bro science comments but they do...



It's been years since I've done any conversions but it's true. After awhile you'll know what you have just by the smell.


----------

